# Kitchen Ceiling complete



## SKINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

Finished my kitchen ceiling project.. Thanks to everyone who answered my questions on drywall mudding/texturing and electrical.

Before (i had already removed 2 ballasts/tubes and the ugly oak frame and diffuser panels that covered the pocket:









After:









Cheers,
Jerid :thumbup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Looks awsome. Nice job. 

Thanks for posting the pics. 

Do you have the "before" pics?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

that looks sharp.....

DM


----------



## SKINNY (Oct 8, 2008)

AtlanticWBConst. said:


> Do you have the "before" pics?


Unfortunately, the first pic there is the only before pic i have.. I forgot to grab a shot of the 70s style lighting before I started to demo.. 

thanks for the compliments.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

this must be the day to finish ceilings.... =o)
http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=31309

DM


----------



## gmhammes (Jan 10, 2010)

looks nice!


----------



## CZSteve (Jan 8, 2008)

Skinny; came across this older thread - looks great.
We have a similar setup in our house and was planning on doing the same thing.

Question: How is the light output of the four incandescent can lights compared to the previous fluorescent lights / diffuser panel?

Did you have 3ea single 48" tubes?
We currently have 2ea double 48".

Anyone else have input or link for comparing lumens / light output?

In case your not monitoring this thread I'll send a PM if you don't mind.
EDIT: hope you are monitoring as I don't have the 'required' twenty posts to send a PM; guess I'll be posting all the questions I've been contemplating in my remodel life... :whistling2:

Best,
Steve


----------

